# What is the craziest thing you have seen on cragslist?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Or anywhere else goats are posted for sale. 

I saw an ad that was for a small herd of goats - several adults and a few kids. It said the adults had had their top teeth removed, but the kids had not. :?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

LOL wow!!! that is interesting


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL! That's hilarious! :slapfloor:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Top teeth removed. . .WHAT!!!!:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## KansasRev (Apr 28, 2017)

Rofl. Send them an email and ask them how they got the teeth out, that you would like to gum your herd. Lol 

Post their response.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well where are these goats! I might be able to make some serious money with a new kind of goat that has too teeth. I can see it now.....has top teeth for higher weight gain, better digestions and oh boy if you give me time I can come up with a awesome sales pitch lol 
But usually what I see is just lies and BS. One guy breeds for March kids and has sold kids to X fair that is in May and they topped the market. Well I know for a fact they have to be under a year, and there is no way that a month old is 70+ pounds.
Another guy who is actually a buyer of mine only buys fullblood goats but never does the papers, and only buys goats that their birth rank is 2 or more. He's never bought a 100% from me and over the years has purchased 5 kids that were singles sooooo.......


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

KansasRev said:


> Rofl. Send them an email and ask them how they got the teeth out, that you would like to gum your herd. Lol
> 
> Post their response.


Lol! I actually saw it a while ago, so mad at myself for not contacting them or screenshotting it or SOMETHING!!!!!!!! :doh: I went back a few days later to find it, and it wasn't up anymore.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I didn't screen shot or save it. But suffice it to say a young couple was looking for a free goat in milk. They were willing to trade adult acts for that goat (not with the goat obviously). 

I flagged it right away, I mean, I'm pretty sure its against craigslist rules?! lol And since this is a family friendly forum, thats all I will say about the ad.

It was by far the worst/craziest goat wanted ad I've ever seen.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Dayna said:


> I didn't screen shot or save it. But suffice it to say a young couple was looking for a free goat in milk. They were willing to trade adult acts for that goat (not with the goat obviously).
> 
> I flagged it right away, I mean, I'm pretty sure its against craigslist rules?! lol And since this is a family friendly forum, thats all I will say about the ad.
> 
> It was by far the worst/craziest goat wanted ad I've ever seen.


:shocked:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dayna, thanks for the laugh! The world is certainly full of "interesting" people, for sure!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't top any of these, but I did enjoy one ad that showed a picture of goats, the title said sheep, and the body of the ad called them both sheep and goats. And yes, they were calling the same animals both species, not selling 2 species in 1 ad.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This involved CL, but wasn't actually on CL. I answered an ad, they responded with different info than was in the ad I answered. I pointed out what the ad actually said. They wrote back and literally told me I had "answered the wrong ad"!!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

:doh:If I ever had any faith in humanity it is now loooong gone!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I can't top any of these, but I did enjoy one ad that showed a picture of goats, the title said sheep, and the body of the ad called them both sheep and goats. And yes, they were calling the same animals both species, not selling 2 species in 1 ad.


Oh wow. :scratch:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*****jessica is keeping her fingers off the keyboard and stepping away from this one since she has many replies to that one that might get her in trouble lol*****


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I saw an ad for a Nigerian Dwarf for $200
The goat in the picture wasn't their goat and I knew it immediately 
They had taken the picture of the Nigerian Dwarf from Wikipedia 
Flat Rocks Here For The Party


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

A few months ago back when we were in search of another milk cow to replace one of ours, I saw an ad on Craigslist with a Jersey calf for sale. The two pictures were very good quality and I thought that it was probably a scam. The ad said that they had a large dairy farm and due to an 'oil mine' or something they had to get rid of their sweet little calf, Betsy. "Betsy loved being scratched behind the ears".
Me and my brother googled "Jersey calf" and on Flickr the exact same photos of "Betsy" came up. Below the pictures on Flickr it said "Nicholas as a young calf. Nicholas is a male jersey calf....etc", and it was dated back to 2008! Honest people sure are scarce nowadays. :/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just saw an ad advertising Bore goats. They must be a real bore.... lol


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6083950577.html


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I guess there are a lot of people out there who don't know the difference between a sheep and a goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually in Mexican sheep and goats are called the same word. 
Posting Craigslist ads to laugh at them is against the forum rules. You can tell stories about what you've seen but, don't link anymore ads please.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, I took mine down. Pointless anyway as they'll all be gone. We need to do a good job of describing what we've found for this to remain interesting.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow those are crazy!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

> Actually in Mexican sheep and goats are called the same word.


I want my tuition back on those years of Spanish I took in high school and college... My professors lied to me about ovejas y cabras. :?

Hilarious Craigslist stories by the way!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not lied so much as taught you "proper Spanish" not. "Mexican field slang" .


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Actually in Mexican sheep and goats are called the same word.
> Posting Craigslist ads to laugh at them is against the forum rules. You can tell stories about what you've seen but, don't link anymore ads please.


Sorry, I was not aware of this. I have take mine down as well.


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw an add for someone who wanted to hire a kid for the day a few days ago they wanted to just hand out with it and even take it to the beach!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Not lied so much as taught you "proper Spanish" not. "Mexican field slang" .


Sorry for derailing the thread, but I find this rather fascinating. Which word do they use? And how do they tell them apart in language? I find it rather fascinating that two totally different species would be called by the same name and it would be terribly confusing for farmers!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My experience is all with mostly illegal immigrants who come to work the fields, nurseries, and vineyards. Their language to communicate to each other is a pigeon mix of many different dialects consisting of similar words from each. 
They say cabra most often because that is what they eat more often. It can mean sheep too though because the meals made are similar.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Perhaps not so much "Mexican field slang" as "Mexican urban slang"???

Since urban and rural understandings can be SSOOO off from one another here in the US (we bring animals to city kids for programs and you would not believe the nonsense we hear from the parents and teachers) I would not be the slightest bit surprised that other countries have the same issues...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> They say cabra most often because that is what they eat more often. It can mean sheep too though because the meals made are similar.


 Well, that makes sense! Here in the US, many a dish goes by a not entirely accurate name!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I think it depends on where you are and where the Spanish speaker is from and where they learned to speak. I can see how different slang can be used.

Some of the Craigslist adds for animals are written in both Spanish and English here, I will have to pay a little more attention to see what the popular wording is.

My husband learned Spanish in Costa Rica, where, I guess, it is very formally and "correctly" spoken. The Hispanic workers he works with, tease him about how he talks and which words he chooses for things.

On another note, when I dropped off one of my (goat) kids at the auction, one of the gentlemen noted "nice Chivos" so a mix of English and Spanish and a different word than Goathiker mentioned...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Chivas is Guadalajaran. I hear that word as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol this reminds me of when I went into a meat market in a very Hispanic town not far from me. I told him I wanted goat he asked if I was sure I said yes so he told me he had this leg, I asked him ok and it's goat correct, he told me it was a cross between a goat and a sheep. I was like no it doesn't really work that way buddy but he assured me it was a cross between a goat and a sheep and all he had was one hind leg left. Yeah I didn't go for that one and let him keep his leg lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

In some countries, male goats are referred to as rams.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

DH got home and he confirmed for me that there are 52 dialects of Latin American, some completely foreign to others. This is what created the pigeon language.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw an ad for mule goats. They were Alpine/ Nubian. 
I also saw an ad for three goats I'd given someone. They looked pretty starved.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I saw an ad for mule goats. They were Alpine/ Nubian.
> I also saw an ad for three goats I'd given someone. They looked pretty starved.


 I see a lot of ads for Nubian/Boer crosses. Invariably the pics show airplane ears.

I'm sorry Goathiker. I see a lot of starved goats around here and it hurts me. But at least they weren't once mine...so far.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just saw an ad for "purebred but not registered" Alpine kids. CAE/CL negative, disbudded. Seemed pretty professional. I clicked through the photos, and 5 of the 7 goats pictured had LaMancha ears and coloring. Hoping they accidentally uploaded the wrong photos, lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I see that all the time here with boers. There is just no doubt they are a cross but the add says pure boer


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw an ad today that said pure bred nigerian dwarfs..

they were clearly over 100 pounds, had floppy ears, and looked suspiciously like boers. lolol


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> I saw an ad today that said pure bred nigerian dwarfs..
> 
> they were clearly over 100 pounds, had floppy ears, and looked suspiciously like boers. lolol


I saw that one too. I see a whole lot of "Nubian Goats" here with totally erect ears too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Mine is about kittens, not goats, but it said "Sweet fluffy kittens ready for good hoes"


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I hope it's alright to screen shot and crop out part of the ad with no identifying info. I just love this one so much.









And this isn't craigslist or goat related but so stinkin' funny. Someone posted a pic on Facebook of two men with a 6'+ rattlesnake they found. I commented saying it appeared alive in the pic and I hoped they relocated instead of killing this beautiful animal. A man from Newton County Arkansas, a place not known for pumping out geniuses, commented and said "just an FYI, it is a reptile NOT an animal." I just about fell over laughing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just saw some Nubian kids advertised for $80200!

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/d/registered-nubians-baby-goats/6565527077.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> I just saw some Nubian kids advertised for $80200!
> 
> https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/d/registered-nubians-baby-goats/6565527077.html


That's stupid CL fault and I have learned that one the hard way lol they put 80-200 and CL takes the dash out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> I hope it's alright to screen shot and crop out part of the ad with no identifying info. I just love this one so much.
> View attachment 132025
> 
> 
> And this isn't craigslist or goat related but so stinkin' funny. Someone posted a pic on Facebook of two men with a 6'+ rattlesnake they found. I commented saying it appeared alive in the pic and I hoped they relocated instead of killing this beautiful animal. A man from Newton County Arkansas, a place not known for pumping out geniuses, commented and said "just an FYI, it is a reptile NOT an animal." I just about fell over laughing.


Hmmmm. I have taught high school level biology several times. Methinks reptiles are in the family Animalia, are they not?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Purebread boar or saneen, overhadslee, lemanchee, Nubian dwarf, Nigerian pygmy, pygmy dwarf, Nigerian midget, toogenburt, alpeen goats etc. Some are mammies, some are weetherers and then there are those billiebucks.

The above were not from one ad, but from several by different people and different sites, I just shake my head.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmmm. I have taught high school level biology several times. Methinks reptiles are in the family Animalia, are they not?


I'm pretty sure, yup. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Love to know the story there.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

man i wish i'd saved it, but about a month or two ago i saw an ad for the whole herd of nubians. it was something along the lines of "I've got six nannies and two billies I think". they weren't super young kids from what i recall. mostly adults.

how does a person have that many goats and not KNOW?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i saw a herd of 25 boer goats go for 50$ about a year or so ago on craigslist


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

It's not all that crazy but I see a lot of ads along the lines of "goat - $100 he's mostly white" with no photos or other information. I also keep seeing one for a woman who wants a bottle baby but seems to just want it for the cute factor and says, something like "I'm looking for a little bottle feeding goat to follow me around my yard and house.". I always flag that one just because of the attitude about the ad. They're livestock, not living stuffed animals or accessories for your aesthetic.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Deborah Haney said:


> It's not all that crazy but I see a lot of ads along the lines of "goat - $100 he's mostly white" with no photos or other information. I also keep seeing one for a woman who wants a bottle baby but seems to just want it for the cute factor and says, something like "I'm looking for a little bottle feeding goat to follow me around my yard and house.". I always flag that one just because of the attitude about the ad. They're livestock, not living stuffed animals or accessories for your aesthetic.


And then when someone just wants a "little female goat for my grand baby". It's obvious they just think goats are like dogs, not livestock. *rolling eyes*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like looking at Craigslist, but noticed last night someone posted a FB buck with a very... very... bad overbite. Stated in the ad a little overbite. No... it was bad. Like... shouldn't be X amount of $$ bad. The buck is only about 4 years old, no way he should have a bad overbite like that. Not saying he wouldn't pass it on to his kids, maybe he hasn't but... wow. I think his bite was off from the beginning, if so, the breeder should be ashamed for selling him as a breeding animal, let alone with papers. 

It's not the craziest thing I've seen, but the misspelling of Boer (Boar) always brings a laugh. I so badly want to message them and tell them it's Boer... that fixing the spelling might make their ad look a little better, a friendly jester, but then people get offended so easily...

Years ago there was a person on there selling Pygmy and Pygmy X does bred to a Boer Buck! That was crazy! They stated in the ad that the does do just fine at kidding time, no issues with baby size, etc. they were guaranteeing no issues. I'm thinking yeah....right! How did the Boer buck get those little does... I mean, they looked so little. I felt bad for them!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I dont think it was cl but maybe fb marketplace.... last night i was piddlin in the antiques section... uhm.... guy had “antique bedroom furniture” and it was DEF not that. Oh it was furniture all right... and i guess it *could* be considered antiquey lookin.... but more along the lines of s&m bedroom furniture. I had do a triple take of that one. Lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You all are starting to drift across the rules here. Please be nice. Posting of public advertising to make fun is not acceptable.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> And then when someone just wants a "little female goat for my grand baby". It's obvious they just think goats are like dogs, not livestock. *rolling eyes*


I saw this in a FB group. A lady was getting rid of a little nigi baby because her little grandbaby just wasn't ready for it, she had bought the kid as a pet for her grandchild. I guess they thought a baby goat was like a puppy. That irks me when I see ads like that, people don't realize they are livestock!


----------

